# COUGH SILENCER IS IT WORTH IT????



## LittleBigDoe12 (Nov 11, 2006)

I get a bad cough for a couple of weks every year during deer season and wanted to buy a cough silencer, but I thought Id ask if anyone had one and if its worth it???


----------



## DLS (Nov 11, 2006)

You can get a good USED  one on ebay.
 Just rench it out first!


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Nov 11, 2006)

HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,.....


----------



## SWbowhunter (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a hunter specialties knock off and its ok...about like coughing into you heavy coat sleeve.


----------



## Kdog (Nov 11, 2006)

Is manufactured doe pee worth $36 an ounce??

Kdog


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 11, 2006)

LittleBigDoe12 said:


> I get a bad cough for a couple of weks every year during deer season and wanted to buy a cough silencer, but I thought Id ask if anyone had one and if its worth it???



Have you considered allergies? Nasal drip will irritate the throat causing a persistent cough. If your cough is seasonal, you may be allergic to one of the fall allergens. Try a week of Claritan D or Sudafed Non-drowsy and see if that helps. Also try several types of cough drops. They can help two ways, to help suppress coughing but also to keep your throat moist. If you let your throat dry out when it's already irritated, you'll just cough more.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 12, 2006)

ive got one. they're ok, but they dont really work to good for me. it kinda feels like coughing with you mouth closed, just not as bad.  theres still some backpressure. but if you get a bad cought every year you should try one out


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jeff Young had a used one for sale on here for some time...


----------



## willhunt (Nov 12, 2006)

*Go ahead...*

And get one.  They work ok especially if you practice a little bit.  There is some back pressure but its better than coughing out loud.

The only time mine didn't work, my wife was with me in a tent blind.  When I used it she started laughing and couldn't stop.  That was worse than the cough.

Anyway, they don't cost much.

Good huntin'

wh


----------



## Catfish369 (Nov 13, 2006)

Stick a grunt call on the end of it..... A "2 birds with one stone" kinda thing.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 13, 2006)

I tried one and coughed into it and thought my brains were gonna come out of my ears


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 13, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Jeff Young had a used one for sale on here for some time...



Yep! I've still got it! It only has had two luggies passed through it!

I'll let it go for $9.95 plus shipping and handling!

(Or you could just cough into your hand. It has about the same effect.)


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Nov 13, 2006)

IMO they're not worth the money.  I've and tried and can't seem to get the technique down.  Only thing I see it's good at is causing me to put to much pressure on my ears.  Hey maybe that's how it works-plugs your ears where you can't hear your own cough.  

I just cough into my coat sleeve.  Go ahead and get you a good old productive hack outa the way.  Sitting there trying to be quiet only makes it worse and drags it out.  I just let 'er rip into my coat sleeve and get the throat all cleared up so I can focus on hunting instead of fighting a cough.  

I've also found that Murphy's laws of deer hunting dictate that when one fights a cough and doesn't completely clear the throat-then rest assured when the heavy breathing follows spotting deer in the woods phlegm will kick into evacuate mode causing uncontrollable hacking and wheezing  !!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 13, 2006)

save your money and take a sip of castor oil...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 13, 2006)

Ex-Lax will work wonders to prevent a cough.  

















After about two hours, you'll be too afraid to cough


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Ex-Lax will work wonders to prevent a cough.
> 
> After about two hours, you'll be too afraid to cough


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 14, 2006)

Seriously, if you visit your Doctor on a regular basis, you may be able to get him to phone in a script for Tessalon. They cost $4 for 40 at Walmart and 2 of them will keep you quite all day.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh NO!!  Not another cough silencer thread!!

Anyone remember the other thread besides me????  I'm sure Woody will


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure he does! 

Of course, if they want to sue someone now it will not be Woody that they bother.


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

Junk.  Use the crook of your arm.  I tried one and thought my eyes were going to pop out.  Made me cough worse.  I try to keep a cough drop in my mouth if there's an outside chance I'll cough.


----------

